

Invasion of the Body Hackers - pje
http://www.modernluxury.com/san-francisco/story/invasion-of-the-body-hackers

======
g_threepwood
Dave Asprey's claims of micro-toxins in coffee are false. Joe Rogan, formerly
a Asprey fan, has since had his own tests done and Asprey's claims about
micro-toxins are just wrong.

------
jpeg_hero
Bulletproof coffee work?

I've had it a few times, seemed ok. Not sure it did anything for me.

Also, who thought of the concept first? My understanding is that the
"bulletproof" brand just popularized it.

------
Mz
_On a blindingly sunny September weekend in Southern California, 500 or so
biohackers and brain tinkerers and people who would like to sell them things
congregate at the Pasadena Convention Center for the Bulletproof Biohacking
Conference, a three-day, $1,599 series of workshops..._

 _...40 Years of Zen (an Asprey-endorsed neurofeedback program that promises
its users 12 more IQ points, more creativity, and less mental clutter in
exchange for seven days of their lives and $15,000),..._

 _Because these supplements and systems promise vague improvements rather than
make specific health claims, they’re not subject to FDA approval—which means
that they may be not only ineffective, but dangerous. (Not for nothing do
Bulletproof conference attendees sign many-paged waivers before entering the
convention hall.)_

Wow.

